# Digestrin?



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm going to the doctors tommarow to talk to him about digestrin. I was wondering if anyone has tryed it? First I'm going to see what the doctor says and then try it. If i do end up buying it I will let everyone know the results. Also how many months supplies did you guys buy and what exaclty were your results?


----------



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

WELL my doctor knew absolutely nothing about it, but said its worth a try. SO i think im going to get it in a few weeks and i will try to keep you guys posted on an almost daily basis of whats going on with it


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Check the ingredients, on the website if they will tell you, or on the bottle where they have to.Some of these products are similar to what you can buy at GNC or other health food stores, sometimes a lot cheaper than from the websites.K.


----------



## 18119 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to this so please hang in with me.I have seen another advertisment for Digestrol. Would this be the same as Digestrin. I have a very objective doctor who (dares to explore) and said the same thing about trying it but wants to be part of the experament. He would like me to keep a day by day diary to let him know how it affects my symtoms. Most Dr,s won't even talk about natural or alternitive medications.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello & welcome huffy


----------

